# Holly flowering in November



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Can you get a few pictures of it, including a close-up of the flower?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I've had my Ilex cornuta O'spring flower in late fall before.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I rode through Heathsville today and took some pics. It seems to be a holly, any ideas?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

johno said:


> I rode through Heathsville today and took some pics. It seems to be a holly, any ideas?
> View attachment 28960
> View attachment 28961
> View attachment 28962


I think these are probably what they call False Holly (Osmanthus sp.) They normally bloom this time of year.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Ruth, just checked up on my A to Z and yo are right about Osmanthus. There are a number of cultivars but they are honey bee friendly so I will try to propagate from that tree in the spring with cuttings and maybe seed.
Johno


----------

